# Post-phone interview QA?



## karen845 (Oct 4, 2016)

I recently had a phone interview with Qatar Airways, in regards to a job i had applied. Now im wondering what the next step would be? 
How long will it take for QA to contact me about their next move? 
Anyone been through this and could explain this to me? Thank You


----------

